# Whistles



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

What brand or type of whistle is used mostly for field work. Thanks MikeB


----------



## The Snows (Jul 19, 2004)

Mega, Mega Clear, The Answer, Dallesasse, Gunners Up ...... depends if you want a whistle with a pea or not .... just NOT the Fox40!!


----------



## DarrinGreene (Feb 8, 2007)

hahahah Fox 40 is great - just don't wear a hat with a large brim unless you have earplugs in also


----------



## drunkenpoacher (Dec 20, 2016)

I use a Titan and see quite a few of them at events. Very loud but also kind of big and take a lot of air.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/525449...MIreiF7ey24wIVBxgMCh3AhgA4EAYYASABEgIokfD_BwE


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Lord only knows how many this whistle junky has auditioned, and I may not be done, yet. But for my non-trialing purposes, I've stuck with just two the past few years: an Acme 212 with remarkable canine reach for a little whistle so benign to human ears for most work, and the Sonic Blast version Fox 40 that will blow your partners out of the blind if not cupped with your hands for times when the wind's howling and the dog's splashing hundreds of yards out. The pair and their decoy anchor cord lanyard are compact enough to keep handy in a jeans' pocket between uses.


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Here’s a new one.

https://www.mackspw.com/Elite-Retriever-Dog-Whistle


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

BrettG said:


> Here’s a new one.
> 
> https://www.mackspw.com/Elite-Retriever-Dog-Whistle


I bought this whistle and love it. Is it necessary? Probably not but I'm a sucker for nice new shiny things..lol

I also don't need $100 duck calls and $1500 shotguns and nice leather leads and $300 e-collars.....and so on 

It's a very loud, crisp whistle. It's an ACME Tornado 636.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

I use a Fowlmouth Whistle that is a 3D printed version a lot of FT pros are using around here. Talked with Pat Burns in Montana, and he may have something in the works as well (likely will be a while).


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

“The Answer” $10, aka Roy Gonia mega pealess special.


----------



## MikeJFalkner (Jul 17, 2014)

I like the Acme 212 and for really long, windy days the Answer. It's amazing how far dogs will respond to the 212.


----------



## Gun Dawg78 (Mar 8, 2018)

I like the Acme Oblong whistles too. I use their Thunderer when conditions require something louder.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

I had several black mega-whistles with orange Gonias. I replaced the whistles with clear Gonias with the pea removed. Sort of a black version of the "Answer". (I run them thru the dishwasher once in a while, keep one in the car; so its handy to have a few.) Plain clear Gonia for upland hunting. I've tried MANY and like the pealess mega the best.

I wish they made a Hammerhead whistle with a higher pitch.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

I use the orange Gonia pealess whistle. I see sportdog has bought the name. I was not aware untill this thread caused me to look it up.


----------



## K.S. (May 20, 2011)

I've used about every whistle made, the black Roy Gonia mega, the answer, Dallasessee, green monster, titan. I got an app on my phone to measure decibels and the answer measured the loudest at 100 yards. I worked a field trail this spring as the blind planter and the answer measured the loudest. The answer is much higher pitched and I wonder if dogs can hear it at distances/wind as they get older and lose some of their hearing, typically humans lose their high pitch hearing first and I wonder if dogs are similar?

I like the mega the best, but I've had too many peas get stuck at inopportune times so I have used the answer for the last few years.


----------



## Hunt'EmUp (Sep 30, 2010)

Has Anyone bought one of these yet, the shroud for my green monster after many years and several epoxy jobs is just about done. This appears to be the same whistle albeit different color; the whistle looks a bit different but if the shroud is the same I could just pop another tornado into it.

https://www.gunnersup.com/product-p/gu-wstl.htm

I have a titan and dallaese as well but those 2 are to heavy to hold comfortably in my teeth.


----------



## Windjammer (May 29, 2014)

Hunt'EmUp said:


> Has Anyone bought one of these yet, the shroud for my green monster after many years and several epoxy jobs is just about done. This appears to be the same whistle albeit different color; the whistle looks a bit different but if the shroud is the same I could just pop another tornado into it. https://www.gunnersup.com/product-p/gu-wstl.htm I have a titan and dallaese as well but those 2 are to heavy to hold comfortably in my teeth.


I don't have one, but have heard at least four different ones since they came out. They sound identical to the Green Monster. The whistle is a thicker version of the Acme 635. I have seen some people replace the orange whistle with an Acme 635, and it seems to work for them.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Acme makes the 635 in 8 colours.

https://www.acmewhistles.co.uk/catalogsearch/result/?q=635


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

It would be enlightening to rank topics on RTF since I first joined in 2003. The top three I think would be in no particular order
Dog food
Whistles
Force fetch
They have been so repetitive that each could occupy a chapter of it’s own


----------



## MikeB (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks to all for your honest opinions. Lots of research to do. MikeB


----------



## Hilandjake (Apr 25, 2016)

Believe it or not the orange Acme Tornado #635 does not sound the same as the Black #635. If you change the orange with a black in the Gunners Up it will produce the closest sound to the original Green Monster. If you do not like the lettering on the side of the Gunners Up, it can be removed with WD-40.


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Hilandjake said:


> Believe it or not the orange Acme Tornado #635 does not sound the same as the Black #635. ...


I believe it, but haven't experienced it myself. It could be a different kind of plastic. I don't know about the other 6 colors, either.

(If I recall correctly, years ago the 635 used to have metal tubes in the sound holes, too. I never compared the newer black ones to the old ones. It makes sense that a harder material would produce a higher pitch.)

The 635 and Fox 40's both hurt my ears, but I have hearing problems. It's possible that Fox 40s contributed to that and likely that shotguns did. Fox 40's are very unpleasant about 45 degrees behind a handler where a judge often stands. Acme makes several "Tornado" whistles that I've tried - all too loud for my ears.

Some folks swap out the cork "pea" in Gonias when they find a good one. There are differences that I never understood. I tried experimenting with plastic beads for "peas". They're uniform, but like a mediocre "pea". The upshot of my efforts was to remove the "pea" alltogether.


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

I just cant answer yet , i have a Gonia
And it stickes my ACME whistles show up sometime tonight .


----------



## Jesus Ochoa (Apr 10, 2018)

Well I got my ACME whistles and the ACME THUNDERER #559 may be too much. And i just love the 660 model.


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello, Bubba! Congratulations on your great run at the 2019 NARC! 
Where did you find the Fowlmouth whistle? I have been unsuccessful finding it online.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

USAR K9 said:


> Hello, Bubba! Congratulations on your great run at the 2019 NARC!
> Where did you find the Fowlmouth whistle? I have been unsuccessful finding it online.


Sent you a PM.


----------



## Lostdog2 (Jan 11, 2018)

Roy Gonia mega pealess


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

I have a box of handgun holsters that looked great, got great reviews, but didn't quite fit the bill. 

I have a box of whistles that looked great, got great reviews, but didn't quite fit the bill. 

It's all a matter of taste. Try a bunch see what works for you. 

Over the years, I have used Gonia (with pea), Fox 40, Green Monster, Dallasassee, Answer, etc. etc. My current whistle is the Orange Answer. But, I'm certain I will be trying to find the magic bullet and adding to my collection of discards


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

bjoiner said:


> Sent you a PM.


Watson's whistle???


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

TonyRodgz said:


> Watson's whistle???


Yes. .


----------



## jwilliams38930 (Sep 19, 2017)

TonyRodgz said:


> Watson's whistle???





bjoiner said:


> Yes. .


Could you enlighten me? I can't find that with a google search.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

bjoiner said:


> Yes. .


Those are the ones I'm currently using. I love them. Have about 8 or 9 of them in different colors.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

jwilliams38930 said:


> Could you enlighten me? I can't find that with a google search.


He doesn't have a website. Sent you a PM


----------



## Cayuga Dew (Nov 30, 2014)

Please PM me info on the Fowlmouth Whistle and Watson's whistle.

Thank you.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Cayuga Dew said:


> Please PM me info on the Fowlmouth Whistle and Watson's whistle.
> 
> Thank you.


Just sent it.


----------



## Cayuga Dew (Nov 30, 2014)

bjoiner said:


> Just sent it.


Thank you.


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Tony, being in the East how did you hear about the whistles? Your gonna make it tough for me to get them because Brian will be too busy. Been using them since the beginning of his making them. 

Jeff


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

H


labsforme said:


> Tony, being in the East how did you hear about the whistles? Your gonna make it tough for me to get them because Brian will be too busy. Been using them since the beginning of his making them.
> 
> Jeff


I have all the above mentioned and I use the one fowlmouth I talked him out of 2 years ago, I can blow it 2-3 decibels more than the others and the only difference is the gluing and no air leakage I guess but I can get 113-114 and the others are 109-112 and he sent me a spare yellow thing he had and things may have changed since then


----------



## Ken Barton (Jun 7, 2010)

I only use it in trials


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

labsforme said:


> Tony, being in the East how did you hear about the whistles? Your gonna make it tough for me to get them because Brian will be too busy. Been using them since the beginning of his making them.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff
Charlie Hines, NFC Mickey's owner told me about the whistles on December 2017. He told me he liked them. He gave me Brian's contact. I texted him and he text me a picture of what he had in stock at the moment. I bought him 2 to tried them and love them. Since he has a nice variety of colors., shells and whistles, I bought a few more. Some of the guys of our club liked them so we bought a few more. I currently own about 8 or 9 different combinations. We had bought about 15 or more of them. Charlie's initial purchase was 12 of them. 
Brain is great guy to work with.

Tony


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Tony, I don't blame ya'll. I used to train with him too when I was in Oregon.Yes,nice guy. Has some nice dogs too ( ok Brian do I get a discount for the good things I've said?  )

Jeff


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Would someone be kind enough to post a photo of the Watson whistle? (Wore poor Google plumb out searching for an image.)


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Here ya go.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Rick Hall said:


> Would someone be kind enough to post a photo of the Watson whistle? (Wore poor Google plumb out searching
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Rick, basically a Green Monster done with 3D computer print. Lower pitched than a Dallasassee. Sound carries well. I have been able to finish AA stakes with 2 dogs with them.

Jeff


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Much thanks, guys.


----------

